

Terrance & Phillip reading fart tweets HTML5 thingy - sippndipp
http://www.9elements.com/io/projects/html5/terrance-phillip-fart/

======
newmetl
I lold a lot!

------
cgretzki
Awesomeness

------
timmes
awesome

------
attackemartin
grande!!! :D

